# Photobomb



## debodun (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2014)

My granddaughters wedding. My son is behind me. Photobomb.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 20, 2014)

LOL, that's a hoot, funny but it's the second time in a week I've heard that word, photobomb, LOL!!

My gal-friend up the river took this one the other day, LOL and her dog pepper snuck in, LOL!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2014)

Sneaked !


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 20, 2014)

She is the sweetest thing, her name is Pepper, guess I mentioned that  Reta is my "still" best friend from highschool


----------



## Ina (Jun 20, 2014)

Pappy, Great photo!!  When your son teases you about, just remember to remind him that he looks just like you. Very hansome!!


----------



## Ina (Jun 20, 2014)

Denise, Your friend's doggy looks like he's doing the peek-a-boo thing. :wave:


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2014)

Pappy, ever see the movie "The Thing with Two Heads"?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2014)

Ha, ha, yes I have. Maybe we should have been in it.


----------

